# im as new as you can get



## torence20 (Nov 30, 2015)

hey guys not only am i new to the forum but i have never smoked a single thing in my life nor have i tried, thats about to change.. well im from illinois and i just purchased a masterbuilt 30 lp 2 door smoker after much deliberation and reading i am fully aware of the mods that i will need to do to make it useable i have also purchased a pair of silicone glove some man meat pork shreading claws and a maverick wireless thermometer so once its all thrown off the truck i can start this voyage lol ive been reading so many post i think my eyes are gonna start bleeding. anyone suggest something easy to start off with that will taste amazing? im open to any kind of meat. im hoping if i can make the first one come out pretty good i will stick it out and keep trying knowing there is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 30, 2015)

Welcome to SMF,

Looks like you're ready to rock n' roll. Congrats on the purchase of your new toys.. ahem, tools.

A pork butt is always a good starter and pretty hard to mess up if you're looking to do a long smoke. Then you can put those bear claws to work!! 

Whatever you choose, good luck, keep us posted with pics! Glad to have you on board.


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 30, 2015)

Welcome to thew site and to the smoking hobby.  Sounds like your going to be pretty well outfitted once that truck arrives. 

I usually go with chicken for my first smoke on a new smoker.  Often you early troubles with a new smoker is in keeping temps down.  Chicken is cheap and forgiving and will give you a chance to get to know the smoker,  thermometer and so on with little stress.

Best luck and enjoy your new smoker.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 30, 2015)

Welcome to SMF. Id recommend to start with the http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

This will help alot. As for a first try I would say try something simple like a pork product or chicken.


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 30, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!  Have fun with your new equipment.  I agree with the chicken or pork butt suggestions.  The butt will require a bit of time in the smoker, chicken requires less time but higher temps for a crispy skin.  Either one is a fine choice for a first smoke.

Mike


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 30, 2015)

Hard to beat chicken to start with, but this time of year a turkey is worth consideration as well! A buddy showed up last Tuesday (surprise!) with a 12lber, I ran to the store and grabbed a 6lb breast. Stupid easy smoke! He injected them, not needed, foil pans with broth and broth poured inside them and they were done in five hours. Pit temp 250ish and 183-185 internal temp.
As long as you don't under cook it, it's pretty hard to pull anything off a smoker you can't still eat! Just keep it fun and don't rush anything! That's the hardest thing with smoking, it's done when it's done, not when the guests want to eat it!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 30, 2015)

Welcome! Congrats on new purchase! I recommend pork butt, bone in, because I think it is more forgiving than anything else and gives a huge ego boost. I disagree with chicken/birds. We have too many memories of good or bad bird to not get caught in the experience and they dy up easy. Pork butt with decent rub and finishing sauce is easy on MES and when others taste it they are blown away! Chicken..,well easy to dry out and gave people give u polite smiles. We all smoke for different reasons, but most I know personally honestly just like a craft that makes others happy! Good luck!


----------



## torence20 (Dec 1, 2015)

thanks for all the welcomes, and insight i think i will go with a pork butt for the first shot. any specific rub that is better then the rest?


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 1, 2015)

torence20 said:


> thanks for all the welcomes, and insight i think i will go with a pork butt for the first shot. any specific rub that is better then the rest?


Jeff's Rub is always a good one. Also real versitile. The sauce is great too!

http://order.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-rub-recipe-and-sauce-recipe/

I like to use Cheff JJ's finishing sauce after pulling also

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 1, 2015)

I tried lots of rubs before trying Jeff's rub.  Now it's my go to rub for ribs and butts.

Mike


----------



## torence20 (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks like I'll be buying Jeff's recipe thanks


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 1, 2015)

torence20 said:


> Looks like I'll be buying Jeff's recipe thanks


Buying Jeff's recipe also supports this forum.  I purchased it as a "thank you"  I didn't really expect that it would become my favorite!

Mike


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 1, 2015)

Pork butt rubbed with yellow mustard and Jeff's Rub is my my suggestion for your first smoke.  Don't know about your neck of the woods but pork butts are about a buck a pound around here, cheaper than chicken, I think.


----------



## torence20 (Dec 1, 2015)

couldnt honestly tell you what they are here lol ive never bought one.. thats about to change tho, and i wasnt aware that would also help the site out i will deff be buying jeffs rub


----------



## haulin ash (Dec 1, 2015)

If you want to cook it now and don't have a rub prepared, go with salt, pepper and garlic powder. Equal parts.

Pork Butt will take longer but really is more forgiving.


----------



## torence20 (Dec 2, 2015)

well i purchased jeffs rub and sauce recipe and also smoking basics 101 the audio so now i just need my stuff to get here and go to the store and get some spices and what not and ill be ready for buiss.


----------



## pit of despair (Dec 2, 2015)

torence20,

Welcome, we all look forward to seeing your smokes good and bad.  Chicken is cheep and quick, butts are more forgiving but require more planning. 

Whatever you choose relax,have fun and take pictures!

Teddy


----------



## mummel (Dec 2, 2015)

I second the suggestion of doing a pork butt first.  Hard to screw up!


----------



## gary s (Dec 2, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a really nice, sunny day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. *

*Gary*


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 2, 2015)

Be aware that the butt smoke is a long term commitment.  They are very forgiving and excellent eating.  I figure 2 hours per pound @ 225* smoker temp,  to cook and have had several go over 2 hours per pound.

They all stall and the stall can cause a fair amount of stress the first time you experience it.  I remember that the first butt I did an hour into the stall, I started questioning my thermometers, my smoker, and even my sanity before the butt started climbing out of the stall.

Kick back, relax, and enjoy whatever you decide to try.


----------



## torence20 (Dec 2, 2015)

yea it will be an all day event for sure. whats a good thermometer monitor the temp inside the smoker its self. i got a maverick 732 for the meat. kinda forgot about the temp in the unit. im just going to assume the one it comes with will be junk


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 2, 2015)

The Maverick 732 has two probes,  one for the smoke chamber and a meat probe for your chow.

THe "air" probe is the one in this picture, that is in the spring clip that attaches to your cooker grate.


You should be good to go with this set-up.

Enjoy your smoking day and best luck.


----------



## torence20 (Dec 3, 2015)

nice. didnt realise that thanks for the heads up. on the maverick


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a new MES and the factory temp probes are only a few degrees off of the Maverick. Either way do a boil test, boil a pot of water and stick your probes in without touching sides/bottom of pan. If you are at/around sea level should read 212 degrees. If not then you know how many degrees off you are. A great trick I learned here!


----------



## torence20 (Dec 3, 2015)

that is a good idea thanks never would have thought of that, i also have a question. ive been reading and i keep seeing direct and in direct heat...i guess im confused. with my type of smoker wouldnt it be indirect heat or am i mistaken


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes, so direct and indirect I've always used with my Webber kettle grills. Direct obviously is charcoal directly under your food and indirect charcoal off to the side. For years I used indirect for things like tri tip and ribs in my webber because it lowered the direct heat applied directly to surface and lengthened cooking time. However, it still tends to be at higher temps (350ish) and most consider either direct or indirect "grilling". With your smoker you are trying to maintain a steady lower temp to really slow cook and smoke meats (traditionally under 275). There is a newer high temp smoking movement going on, but that's just confusing to me so I stick with generally accepted temperatures as the guide! Hope this helps!


----------



## torence20 (Dec 8, 2015)

well the smoker came in and i put it all together they shorted me an igniter :( but anyway i got the cast iron pan for the chips as others have suggested. i also put the weber pan in place of the water tray wich is pointless since the original water tray is the same size as the webber pan. and i put a gasket around both doors and my other goodies came in the mail today:) im excited for tom. afternoon













1208152036.jpg



__ torence20
__ Dec 8, 2015


















1208152036a.jpg



__ torence20
__ Dec 8, 2015


















downsized_1208152033.jpg



__ torence20
__ Dec 8, 2015


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 8, 2015)

Congrats! Looks like you almost are there! Looking forward to seeing how it goes!


----------



## torence20 (Dec 8, 2015)

you and me both lol


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't know if I'd be able to sleep.  Probably just have to put something in the smoker immediately.


----------



## torence20 (Dec 9, 2015)

ha ha i heavily debated that last nite. haha


----------



## torence20 (Dec 9, 2015)

So I've fired up the smoker and seasoned it. Didn't have time for a shoulder but I did cook 2 burgers as a trial run.......wow r they good. Shoulder Tom.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 9, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a good burger and they are better smoked than not.

The weekend is almost here.


----------



## torence20 (Dec 9, 2015)

all prepped and ready. 5:30 it begins













1209151836.jpg



__ torence20
__ Dec 9, 2015


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 9, 2015)

The anticipation begins.  Come on 5 :30.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 9, 2015)

:popcorn
Waiting to see how it goes!


----------



## torence20 (Dec 10, 2015)

Well the shoulder went on at 5:30 and then at 8 I put on some bacon and breakfast sausage yumm. Soooo I'm nearing the end of the road for the shoulder. I've read so many difftemps to pull it off at its sittn at 170 rite now


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 10, 2015)

Finished temp depends on weather you want to pull or slice your butt. 205*F for pulling, 180*F for slicing.


----------



## torence20 (Dec 10, 2015)

thanks duke.


----------



## torence20 (Dec 10, 2015)

Pulled it at 180 for sandwich slicing turned out great













IMG_1693.JPG



__ torence20
__ Dec 10, 2015


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks nice and moist and a wicked smoke ring!!!


----------



## torence20 (Dec 10, 2015)

yea it was very moist and juicy awesome flavor i was very happy with it!


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks like your off to a good start.


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 10, 2015)

That looks great!  I've never sliced a butt, always cooked to about 205 and pulled.  How was the tenderness?

Mike


----------



## torence20 (Dec 10, 2015)

its very tender not chewy at all. i dont have much to compare it to but i am very pleased.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 11, 2015)

:points:
Congrats on your first smoke! I'm glad it turned out well!


----------



## torence20 (Dec 11, 2015)

thanks! now just deciding what to do next... im thinking ribs


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2015)

To SMF sorry I missed your initial post but looks like you got the hang of it real quick. And you got the ideal just pratice pratice pratice. Another suggestion is on the forum front page there is an article called Initial Greeting read it it will help you get around the web sight.


----------



## mummel (Dec 11, 2015)

That looks pretty great.  Ive always taken my butts to 203F and pulled them but sliced smoked pork looks really good too.  I should try this.  Was it juicy?


----------



## torence20 (Dec 11, 2015)

It was extremely juicy originally I was gonna take it to 205 for pulled but I hit a stall for a long time at 170 and the lady had just gotten off work and was hungry admittedly so was I so once it hit 180 I yanked it.. It was so good


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2015)

Good job  my first one I did a long time was done to a slicing temperature and it was great and I made up like a Carolina type vinegar sauce to put on it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2015)

That's supposed to be a long time ago dud!


----------



## torence20 (Dec 11, 2015)

I was definitely pleased with the results


----------



## bertman (Dec 11, 2015)

Your life will never be the same.


----------



## torence20 (Dec 16, 2015)

so I should have came here first before proceeding but anyway I am going to smoke some ribs tom. and a deer loin. I was researching on how to prepare ribs etc and have decided im going to do the 321 method and before putting the rub on them I was going to peel off the "film" on the ribs and could find no such thing, never messed with ribs before so I didn't quite know what to look for  but anyway couldn't find anything so I just went ahead on and put rub on them and got them ready. these were pre packaged at the grocery store is it possible they did this already or am I gonna be sorry for what I did lol? does  anyone know what the IT should be on deer meat? loin particularly


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 17, 2015)

torence20 said:


> so I should have came here first before proceeding but anyway I am going to smoke some ribs tom. and a deer loin. I was researching on how to prepare ribs etc and have decided im going to do the 321 method and before putting the rub on them I was going to peel off the "film" on the ribs and could find no such thing, never messed with ribs before so I didn't quite know what to look for  but anyway couldn't find anything so I just went ahead on and put rub on them and got them ready. these were pre packaged at the grocery store is it possible they did this already or am I gonna be sorry for what I did lol? does  anyone know what the IT should be on deer meat? loin particularly


I just recently saw a guy on TV say that he never removes the membrane before smoking ribs,  (I always had but decided to try it his way),  His point was that rub on the bone side of the rack is not going to reach much meat,  (Obviously true), and that the membrane pulls off much more easily after cooking.  After trying it I can't find a strong argument against his method so don't stress over not pulling the membrane.

I just did a quick site search for membrane removal and found this.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=removing+rib+membrane

And heres a page of how to's from you tube.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Removing+rib+membrane+/+you+tube&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

I have never smoked venison loin but suspect that it is extremely lean and very easy to over cook.  Keep a sharp eye on those IT's. 

Here is a quick site search.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=smoked+venison+loin

The sites search engine really works very well, by the way.


----------



## torence20 (Dec 17, 2015)

tn (1).jpg



__ torence20
__ Dec 17, 2015


----------



## torence20 (Dec 17, 2015)

tn.jpg



__ torence20
__ Dec 17, 2015





 ribs turned out awesome


----------

